# Daylight Gigging



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Is it possible? Pro's? Con's?

Can you snorkel and gig or better to wade and gig in daylight?


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I don't think you'd ever get close enough to a flounder in shallow water to gig him in the daylight.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I've had the glare shut me down on a hot run before. But the flounder come into the shallows to feed at night.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

All you will see is a cloud of sand if you can even get close


----------



## Hunter/fisherman101 (Feb 23, 2013)

When we scallop in port st joe we occasionally will run up on one but about the time you see them they take off


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

LopeAlong said:


> I've had the glare shut me down on a hot run before. But the flounder come into the shallows to feed at night.


Flounder feed at all hours, not just at night. However, they do prefer to feed at night making it easier for them to catch a meal.
The only reason to gig flounder at night is so we can get up on them before they spook and run.
I catch them all the time, during daylight hours, in shallow waters with reel and rod.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I killed two last year while snorkeling during the day in an area where I had been getting them at night. They were in less than 4 foot of water. Got a couple of sheepies too. 

I was using a pole spear.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

during the flounder run, we used to catch them in the daylight, in the shallows next to the ft pickens pier as they migrated west……with bag nets.


----------

